# Buy once grinder advise



## Keeper (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone

New coffee maker here learning on a Quick Mill Silvino.

Tried it on pre ground beans and from the ones tried I need a courser grind.

I like to buy a grinder that I won't be wanting to upgrade after a few years and is fairly compact.

What would you recommend as a good buy for someone making about 4 drinks per day looking for good quality.

Could you provide two machines?

1/ Will do the job OK

2/ Will do the job and you won't need to change?

I guess the budget is between £130 - £500.

Many Thanks Phil


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Keeper said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> New coffee maker here learning on a Quick Mill Silvino.
> 
> ...


You'd be best reading this sticky thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2956

Cheapest grinders capable of grinding espresso are hand grinders - £20-30 (new)

Then you've got small cheap electric burr grinders - Iberital MC2 & Fracino Piccino - £150-200 (new)

Then you've got your large burr commercial grinders modified for home use/on demand grinders - £350-? (used)... new these will be well above £500.

Buy once?? No such thing (see upgraditus thread). Seems the safest bet is to buy a well cared for Mazzer Super Jolly from someone on here. CoffeeChap restores grinders.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How compact is compact?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Might show my ignorance - but I'm surprised you need a *coarser* grind than the pre ground. Regardless I'm sure a grinder is a wise investment!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

jonc said:


> Might show my ignorance - but I'm surprised you need a *coarser* grind than the pre ground. Regardless I'm sure a grinder is a wise investment!


I think you'll work out you need a finer grind 9/10 than the espresso grinds you buy in a supermarket for example.


----------



## Keeper (Mar 15, 2015)

Size wise I was thinking something with a small hopper like the mignon.

Grind wise if I try to do anything larger than a 15g lightly tamped the machine clogs, however I got some cheaper Costa when I'd run out and that was ok but a little fast.

So a grinder and some learning seems the way to go.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think there is anything comparable in size to the Mignon that will beat it for grind, plus it's in your budget.

Ian


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

samjfranklin said:


> I think you'll work out you need a finer grind 9/10 than the espresso grinds you buy in a supermarket for example.


Yes exactly my thoughts.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> I think you'll work out you need a finer grind 9/10 than the espresso grinds you buy in a supermarket for example.


Hmm, not convinced. From my experience, preground supermarket coffee (espresso grind) is usually pretty damn fine, and often a little too fine for me. I find that *generally* freshly ground coffee from fresh beans normally needs a slightly coarser grind to older/staler/drier coffee, and that's perhaps why the supermarkets grind pretty fine for espresso.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

towards the top end of your budget you might want to consider the DIP DKS-65? (approx £450 inc VAT at coffee omega)

On-demand is a real bonus imo. Check out my, and MrShades review here...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22820-DIP-DKS-65-On-Demand

and a photo to give you some idea of size here...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22152-Coffe-chap-raffle-Coffee-omega-supplied-dip-dks65-on-demand-grinder/page23

If you like the look and price I'm pretty sure it will match your criteria of doing the job and not needing upgrading.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Second hand Ceado E37 which will be your maximum budget but should see you clear of upgraditus bug for a while!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.maxicoffee.com/moulin-eureka-zenith-barista-noir-p-12483.html


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.maxicoffee.com/moulin-eureka-zenith-barista-noir-p-12483.html


wow that looks a great price you can't really argue with that can you. I'd have been very tempted at that price if I hadn't won the DIP


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So are we saying that once you own a Zenith, you will have no wish to upgrade?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So are we saying that once you own a Zenith, you will have no wish to upgrade?


Size is the limiting factor here by the look of things. YOu've generally got to go bigger to get better so there'll be a compromise


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> So are we saying that once you own a Zenith, you will have no wish to upgrade?


For 99.9% of the population yes. A hardcore on here are happy on their journey to excellence and prepared to spend thousands for infinitesimal improvements, I suspect the majority, even on here, just want to make great coffee as easily as possible. OP by limiting his budget seemed to fit into the latter category and got good advice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must be in the 0.01% then because I had a Zenith and thought it was pants. Just as well we are all differen then otherwise there would be nothing but SJ's on here!


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I must be in the 0.01% then


well gee, you don't say...

I guess the glut of second hand Zenith's being flogged on the for sale forum by the millions desperate to upgrade from that 'pants' grinder reinforces your point though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

domjon1 said:


> well gee, you don't say...
> 
> I guess the glut of second hand Zenith's being flogged on the for sale forum by the millions desperate to upgrade from that 'pants' grinder reinforces your point though.


domino, if a Zenith represents its own definition and is your ceiling of desire, good luck to you........me, I prefer something a bit tastier. Don't see a Zenith making it on the UKBC or WBC stages somehow, but as long as you are happy with your choice, who cares


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> domino, if a Zenith represents its own definition and is your ceiling of desire, good luck to you........me, I prefer something a bit tastier. Don't see a Zenith making it on the UKBC or WBC stages somehow, but as long as you are happy with your choice, who cares


Indeed, perhaps begs the question what relevance your dream grinder has to a thread asking for grinders in the £100 - £500 region though? Perhaps you've a £200 secret game changer that you'd like to share?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You would be surprised what you can buy for £500 if you look into the used market. Since a grinder is nothing more than a case, burr set and motor, then if you open your eyes, you would be surprised. I have certainly bought many grinders sub £500 that would blow a Zenith or SJ to pieces. But I take your point. If you want to buy new, then a Zenith is a good and safe bet


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I must be in the 0.01% then because I had a Zenith and thought it was pants. Just as well we are all differen then otherwise there would be nothing but SJ's on here!


Pretty sure that you are a rarer beast than that dfk!









Estimated that 74% of the adult population of the UK drink instant coffee and 48% indulge in some other method (usually in addition to instant). This includes those that drink coffee away from the home.

Even assuming household sharing, based 0.01% there would still be approx 120,000 grinders in circulation.

Factor in the willingness of the average coffee drinker to part with upwards of £500 then I reckon, as far as rarity value is concerned, you sit somewhere between a unicorn and an honest politician


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have certainly bought many grinders sub £500 that would blow a Zenith or SJ to pieces


You can get an amazing grinder for 500 but how big are they? OP have said he needs something fairly compact so presumably anything 'big Mazzer' sized and above it out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting confused as I am answering two sets of points. The Zenith is fine for size as it has a small hopper. Much smaller than the beasts I deal in, but I was distracted on a different argument. Original point was is the Zenith now considered to go to grinder, sub £500 where space is an issue. I cannot think of any others, but, I also made the point that ultimately, it is quite upgradeable from, space allowing


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

A Zenith is extremely easy to use and it is a great grinder from that perspective. I would take it over a doser sj any time. I would probably take it over a doser major which is miles better because of this ease of use.

So i guess is the usual:

1) doser vs electronic on demand

2) flat vs conical

3) Used or new

For me the ultimate grinder now is the E10 or E8. A grinder with low retention that does not force you to weigh every dose is very important to me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Getting confused as I am answering two sets of points. The Zenith is fine for size as it has a small hopper. Much smaller than the beasts I deal in, but I was distracted on a different argument. Original point was is the Zenith now considered to go to grinder, sub £500 where space is an issue. I cannot think of any others, but, I also made the point that ultimately, it is quite upgradeable from, space allowing


Agreed


----------

